# Puppy TERRIFIED! of walking on lead



## jaydoubleU (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi all, I have a 17 week old Springer Spanial and she is my first dog. She seams really happy, and is house trained. The problem I have is she seams to be terrified of walking on the lead. I can be sitting in the car with her and she is calmly looking around. When I mention "going for a walk" she starts to shake and hides in the footwell. At home she runs and hides at the mention of the word "walk" and if she sees me picking up the lead she runs and hides.
I have put the lead on her and let her run around all day with it on and she is okay, but as soon as I pick it up she lies down shaking.
I go to dog training classes and they tell me to pull her up and along the floor until she walks. When she does start to walk she pulls all the time and foams at the mouth. She was also sick twice this week at training. I have tried 3 different leads and a harness,but the results are the same.She wont walk for a treat even if she hasnt eaten all day, so bribery wont work. Has anyone had a similar experience with a dog, or have any suggestions as to what I can do next?. Everything else is great with her, but she is really missing out by not being able to go for walks. Ive had her since she was 9 weeks old so I dont think she has had any bad experiances. Thanks in advance


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

She needs to go out for walks. She's missing out on socialisation. How long have you tried to walk her? I say pull them along, especially if bribery doesn't work, but I have been told off on here for advising to pull them along. She's also a springer spaniel which is a very lively breed, so she needs to get out and get burning that energy.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi. I've asked for this to move to dog training and behaviour where you should get more help.

My family and i had issues with regards to taking mika for a walk. He was about 14 weeks of age when he finally had the courage to step out in the big world. After 2 weeks of trying to get him out there because he was so scared about it all i managed to get him out of the house successfully. I took Mika out on his lead. he made it to the front step before decidiing he didn't wnt to do anymore. I had enough of his wimpyness at that point and picked him up and put him on the drive (on lead of course  ) and persuaded him to move. Each step he made i gave him a treat. He loved going out after that 

Try that. Take a few puppy treats out with you and reward him with his good behaviour each time he makes a step.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

jaydoubleU said:


> Hi all, I have a 17 week old Springer Spanial and she is my first dog. She seams really happy, and is house trained. The problem I have is she seams to be terrified of walking on the lead. I can be sitting in the car with her and she is calmly looking around. When I mention "going for a walk" she starts to shake and hides in the footwell. At home she runs and hides at the mention of the word "walk" and if she sees me picking up the lead she runs and hides.
> I have put the lead on her and let her run around all day with it on and she is okay, but as soon as I pick it up she lies down shaking.
> I go to dog training classes and they tell me to pull her up and along the floor until she walks. When she does start to walk she pulls all the time and foams at the mouth. She was also sick twice this week at training. I have tried 3 different leads and a harness,but the results are the same.She wont walk for a treat even if she hasnt eaten all day, so bribery wont work. Has anyone had a similar experience with a dog, or have any suggestions as to what I can do next?. Everything else is great with her, but she is really missing out by not being able to go for walks. Ive had her since she was 9 weeks old so I dont think she has had any bad experiances. Thanks in advance


Hi and congratulations in having the best breed in the whole world!!! can you guess ime a huge springer fan?

Some springers can be quite nervous. I have never met a springer that doesnt like a tennis ball, if you dont already play ball with her, do, once she gets the ball bug you could play with the ball bounce it around get her attention slowly put on the lead at the same time keeping her attention with the ball, if possible play aroung with the ball while you are walking her let her carry the ball if she will, i asume she is given walks/runs on open fields without the lead if possible if not try and get her off lead walking in safe fields open spaces do as much ball games as you can she will be distracted from the lead and associate walking with play at ball.


----------



## Poipin (Aug 14, 2009)

jaydoubleU said:


> When I mention "going for a walk" she starts to shake and hides in the footwell. At home she runs and hides at the mention of the word "walk" and if she sees me picking up the lead she runs and hides.
> I have put the lead on her and let her run around all day with it on and she is okay, but as soon as I pick it up she lies down shaking.
> I go to dog training classes and they tell me to pull her up and along the floor until she walks. When she does start to walk she pulls all the time and foams at the mouth. She was also sick twice this week at training. I have tried 3 different leads and a harness,but the results are the same.She wont walk for a treat even if she hasnt eaten all day, so bribery wont work. Has anyone had a similar experience with a dog, or have any suggestions as to what I can do next?. Everything else is great with her, but she is really missing out by not being able to go for walks. Ive had her since she was 9 weeks old so I dont think she has had any bad experiances. Thanks in advance


Hi
Im not too clued up on this kind of problem, but here are some ideas. Maybe someone else will know better than me if these are good or bad ideas!

Has anything happened that you can remember when she was on lead, maybe got a fright by something, and cos she was on lead she couldnt escape?

Have you tried a long line or long rope? Clip it on, and pick up the very end of it so as she doesnt 'feel' that you have picked it up and the majority of it is still lyin on the floor. Do it in your house first, then move to garden etc

You mention that when you say "walk" she runs and hides. Maybe try using a different word that she doesnt yet know. At the moment to her "walk" means bad things are going to happen. Try a different word like "strollies" (lol) and clip the lead on, i dont think id even pick it the lead up at the start. Dont go anywhere, just praise and treat. Let her know that a new word means good things.

Do this in the house as much as possible to get her confidence up before you even take her outside. Just progress little by little. Springers are very clever dogs and pick up on learning new things very quickly.

Also - not sure if this is a good idea or not - maybe someone else could advise. Dont put on a lead, but put her in your arms and go a short walk. Let her see her surroundings. Although youve got to be really careful about your body language and voice otherwise she may think you are protecting her from something. keep it jolly and loads of praise.

Also, i dont think i would drag her. She is already scared and doing this is obviously making her more stressed.

I hope some of these things work. But at her age she really needs to get socialising with all sorts of people and dogs or you are going to have problems later on.

just have loads of patience and good luck


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Have you tried someone walking ahead of you and calling the pup? I had to do this for a while with our old girl as she wasnt keen so one of us would bend down to her level and call her . 

Also with dog training if its a large group she may feel insecure, she may need time to sit and watch first and settle in


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

hi, 

i would not suggest to pull her along or make any fuss of sort while she is terrified or uncomfortable...that means no calling or encouragement when she is shaking...

it would be ideal if you had a litter mate or a dog she is very trusty of and take it with you when you attempt walking (the breeder could help you in that) and attempt a few paces...progressing from that it'll give you great results in little time...

if that cannot happen, then i would clip the lead on and stay outside for a while.
don;t do anything, just let her get comfortable with the surrounding. you don;t have to walk, don;t have to play, no calling her around or anything....just be outside and wait...be patient, when she realised that all its safe and well, she will come sniffing you and then exploring the wonderful stuff around the spot you have chosen and then you can attempt a couple of paces...
build this up bit by bit...in no time, once the fear has subsided the curiosity will take your little puppy to explore all over the places...

good luck
best
d


----------

